

WhisperMonitor for Android Released - Dynamic egress filtering Firewall - mike-cardwell
http://www.whispersys.com/whispermonitor.html

======
TeHCrAzY
It's a shame it's a ROM flash, and not an app available for rooted phones. I
don't think I'm willing to give up cyanogen's features.

------
rwolf
Why do I need to install WhisperCore to use WhisperMonitor? Can I turn off
this disk encryption stuff to try out the firewall by itself?

------
davidu
Interesting... I wonder what Lookout or Mobile Iron are doing in this space?

